# I overdid it...again...



## Carol (Jun 11, 2006)

Never thought I would be using the word "running" in a remotely positive context, as running is something that I have never been able to do...not even as a kid or a teen.  With the 5-6 mile running requirement for my BB test...something 3.5 years away seems terrifyingly close.  The running requirement doesn't start at BB either, the advanced students also have a 1 and 2 mile requirement.

My sister said "Start by walking."  A family friend said "No need for speed".  My instructor gave me the winning bit of advice:  "Run a hundred paces, then walk a hundred paces"

So quietly, on an indoor track in the gym, I have been slogging my way to a measurable distance.  To my own estimation, I was able to get in about .8 or .9 miles.

Saturday was the graduation run for the advanced students.  I wasn't required to show, but I decided to try anyway.   My goal was to go for a mile without breaking stride.  It would be a dang slow mile, but still a mile.

In the end, I got in...5 or 6 quarter-mile laps.  I originally thought it was six....but given the time and my lack of speed, it may have only been 5.  Either way, I blew the doors off my goal and feel like I just did something huge.  

How did I celebrate?  By training, of course   I sat in a class at a friend's school, then went back for a class at my own.  Today, you guessed it, I'm sore as all hell  

I considered going to the gym to try to work out some of the soreness but...it's been more of a day to hang out with a jar of Tiger Balm  

I do try to be cautious...but sometimes I get too caught up in what I'm doing and I end up overdoing it one way or another.

Some people say rest, some people say work through it.

Is there a proper way to get through the pain and stiffness?  I'm just curious because...knowing me, this won't be the first time that I get momentarily sidelined with muscle soreness


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 11, 2006)

Since you've begun in an activity that you've never done before, particularly a strenuous one your body is going to get sore. Using muscles that you've "allowed" to become lax over the years. But over time and effort the rewards will leave you smiling. 
Patience and endurance is the key. Patience that it won't happen over night but it will happen if you persist with endurance of the pains, soreness and (muscle) cramps that will be ahead of you. Eventually your body will become accustomed to it and it will be a joy to run and to push yourself and finding new limits to what you can do; which is everything that you set your mind to accomplish. 

I know a lot of what I said sounds cliche-ish ... but it's true as I believe others here will affirm and attest to. There are many other positive side benefits coming your way as time goes on, what they are ... well, you'll see. 

Easy does it, since as you say your black belt test isn't for some time yet. It's good that you're putting yourself into shape for it now than say six or three months prior to the day of the test. 
Do it now, do it now, do-it-now! 

You can do it! Good luck. 

Oh just one more thing... it may be a great idea to adjust your diet to meet your body's new physical needs. More fiber, greens, iron, protien and whatever it is that it may be lacking. Talk with your instructor about it... he/they may have good suggestions for you. 

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 11, 2006)

artyon: 

Way to Go
Terry


----------



## Carol (Jun 11, 2006)

Thank you both so much for your kind words :asian:  You all keep me motivated to hang in through the tough stuff.

So what's the best way to deal with the "day after" soreness?

Some people say rest...others say light exercise...does it really matter?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 11, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Thank you both so much for your kind words :asian: You all keep me motivated to hang in through the tough stuff.
> 
> So what's the best way to deal with the "day after" soreness?
> 
> Some people say rest...others say light exercise...does it really matter?


 
I'm not a doctor, but I'd say light stretch and long, hot bath. Also pay extra care to your nutrition. Now is not the time for fried food. More exercise, IMO, will just dig yourself into a deeper hole. Let your body recover and it will return at a higher level.


----------



## Matt (Jun 11, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Thank you both so much for your kind words :asian:  You all keep me motivated to hang in through the tough stuff.
> 
> So what's the best way to deal with the "day after" soreness?
> 
> Some people say rest...others say light exercise...does it really matter?



Carol-

Congrats on getting started. Much of the pain you feel is microtears in the muscle. Rest is good for that. I've often found if it's mild soreness, light exercise helps. So do nice hot baths. 

I've been running as well - I started about a year and a half ago. I've been back at school in a graduate program for Physical Education and most of the folks are younger than me (I'm about your age, IIRC). Based on my experience, I have a couple of suggestions. 

1.) The book 'Chi Running'. Some students of mine gave me a copy, and I found it very useful, as it has a very gentle running form. Takes some of the 'wear and tear' out of jogging. Using the book I went  from one ten minute mile (in March) to 12 nine minute miles ( each Saturday in July). 

2.) Buy a  heart monitor. The bottom of the line polar monitor is on sale right now at Olympia sports for $49.00 (I just bought one for my Physiology of Exercise class) and is a great tool for making sure you are working hard enough (but not too hard) to make optimum aerobic progress. 

3.) Pay attention to the part in 'Chi Running' where he tells you when to make increases in your regimen, and more importantly when not to. I ended up running 5 or 6 miles at 7'40" each and spending a lot of energy without getting maximum aerobic benefit. It sapped my energy for other workouts. 

4.)There are many training progressions online. Search for them, and follow one. Most start with a 'run-walk' combination like run one minute, walk one minute kind of thing. It makes it much easier, and you build up in an efficient but a gradual way with less suffering. 

5.) Hang in there, it's worth it. 


Good luck, 

Matt


----------



## MJS (Jun 11, 2006)

You've received some great advice so far!  Macaver brings up a good point.  With time, it'll get easier, but make sure you start off slow.  Start off with a few days a week and then gradually, as you feel comfortable, add in more distance or an extra day of running.

JR also brought up some good points.  Make sure you stretch prior to the run, but especially afterwards.  A hot bath or shower will help relax the muscles.

Mike


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 11, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Thank you both so much for your kind words :asian:  You all keep me motivated to hang in through the tough stuff.
> 
> So what's the best way to deal with the "day after" soreness?
> 
> Some people say rest...others say light exercise...does it really matter?



Yes. 

The key is blood flow. When you are sore, you need to get blood to flow to the muscles to heal them. You don't want to re-strain or upset your muscles, but you have to get the blood flowing. Light workouts, massage and warm baths or jaquzzi all help.

Also, keep in mind that there is a normal "good" sore and then there is when you overdo it. With a "good" sore, you generally can function well after you are warmed up; you go from stiff to no pain. Generally the stiffness is over after the next day also.

Then there is the "bad" sore, as in Oh shista, I overtrained. This can be counterproductive. I stupidly did this to myself last week. I raised the wieght and I was doing a full body circuit in the gym where everything is 75-100 reps with no rest between sets (I either shadow box for 1min. or go to next exercise immediately). I did this Wednesday. I ran 4 mile circuit runs (2 min. fast paced where I practically sprint, 1 min. walk) that night. I felt a little sore the next day, so I did bag work, ran, and a light workout.

Friday, I could barely walk. Now, when I say I could barely walk, I mean that most people wouldn't have gotten out of bed that day. I had overtrained badly, and I didn't know it until 2 days after my initial workout.

Dumb move on my part. Solution? Rest is the only solution. If your on a strict diet, break it a little, and let your body heal COMPLETELY until there is no soreness, then resume as scheduled. I haven't done any running or resistance since friday (but we did do grappling and a light endurance workout today). I will resume tomorrow as scheduled.

Now...as to running; I can't stress this enough to everyone and I am speaking from experience here. If you are at your optimum weight, meaning mostly lean muscle mass, you will be able to run better and without injury. When I was power lifting and weighed 240, I couldn't run for ****. I am about 205 now, and could run for days. This has to do with endurance buildup, but let me tell you that when your not carrying an extra 35 lbs it makes running a lot easier. 

So if your on a running regiment and have a 5 or 6 mile target and you are carrying extra wegiht, I highly suggest that a healthy diet geared towards weight loss is a part of that regiment. You'll feel better, happier, healthier, and it will drastically improve your runs.

Paul


----------



## rutherford (Jun 12, 2006)

Yoga, walking, swimming, or other light "active recovery" movements are good for getting the heart rate going and removing soreness.  It's really best to have an excercise program in place that you use for recovery.  It'll dramatically shorten your recovery periods and increase your progress.  Many people call this an "alternate program" but in it's so important that it really should be the foundational program.

http://sportsmedicine.about.com/od/tipsandtricks/a/activerecovery.htm


----------



## Mcura (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's something that should help with increasing blood flow, if you are pressed for time and can't have a good, long soak in a hot bath. Take a hot shower, lather and soap, and then turn the water as cold as you can stand it. Rinse in that cold stream, then immediately towel off. Contrast showers use the extremes of hot and cold to relax the muscles and then stimulate circulation to take the edge off sore muscles. It's also an amazing wake-up-call in the morning.

The extreme-masochist-he-man-Swedish approach is to take a hot sauna, then run and jump into a snowbank. But I don't think anyone really needs that right now.


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2006)

Mcura said:
			
		

> Here's something that should help with increasing blood flow, if you are pressed for time and can't have a good, long soak in a hot bath. Take a hot shower, lather and soap, and then turn the water as cold as you can stand it. Rinse in that cold stream, then immediately towel off. Contrast showers use the extremes of hot and cold to relax the muscles and then stimulate circulation to take the edge off sore muscles. It's also an amazing wake-up-call in the morning.
> 
> The extreme-masochist-he-man-Swedish approach is to take a hot sauna, then run and jump into a snowbank. But I don't think anyone really needs that right now.


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

Sounds like the kind of thing my sister and I would do as kids growing up in Buffalo (dang Swedish blood...).  She is older than me by a bit...and of course, I had to try and keep up with her.    

That was torture.  Nearly scared me off hot tubs for life, but looking back it's funny as heck.  

I'll definitely be trying that very soon.  Thank you so much


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> Yoga, walking, swimming, or other light "active recovery" movements are good for getting the heart rate going and removing soreness. It's really best to have an excercise program in place that you use for recovery. It'll dramatically shorten your recovery periods and increase your progress. Many people call this an "alternate program" but in it's so important that it really should be the foundational program.
> 
> http://sportsmedicine.about.com/od/tipsandtricks/a/activerecovery.htm


 
Rutherford, I never even thought about a recovery program. 

To be honest, I never knew such a thing existed. :blush:

Dang, you know so much 

I'm definitely going to be looking more in to this because I do not have a recovery program of my own...and I'd say I definitely need to put on in place.

Thank you again!!


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> The key is blood flow. When you are sore, you need to get blood to flow to the muscles to heal them. You don't want to re-strain or upset your muscles, but you have to get the blood flowing. Light workouts, massage and warm baths or jaquzzi all help.
> 
> ...


 
Paul you have some great ideas.  The dietary comments are interesting...it seems that my goals are competing a bit at the moment.  I had a nasty case of bronchitis that took off a lot of weight.  The weight loss was catabolic.  So....going back to class really really stunk.  I had no power, couldn't take a blow...it was awful.

I started lifting to fix that and probably gained about 10 or so pounds.  I don't think my clothes fit any differently so I think the weight I put on was of quality.  It made a big difference in what I was able to do on the mat.

So...therein lies the conflict. A diet that is condusive to building strength is generally not a diet to make one as light as possible.  I'm not a big person, not very bulky.  I could certainly benefit from trimming off about 5 - 10 pounds of fat...but I don't want to do so at the expense of what I've worked hard to gain.


----------



## White Fox (Jun 12, 2006)

I find if I am sore from training I do gentle Hatha Yoga, I feel soo much better!!!!!!!!! Works every time


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jun 12, 2006)

Ice bath.  Contradicts some of what is said above, but that's okay.  Throw some "cold" water in the tub and maybe some ice and get in.  Feels terrible while your doing it but great later on.  This will stimulate an increase in blood flow if done correctly as well as induce the healing affects of "icing."  Slowly increase the temperature of the water afterwards until you are taking the warm shower mentioned above.

Active recovery is an absolutely tremendous idea and kudos to Rutherford for throwing it out there.  Yoga, generall mobility work, whatever, its all helpful.  Jesse Marunde (a fellow strongman, 2nd at Worlds Strongest Man '05) has a program in this fashion he does in the mornings, of course is surpasses what most could handle in a weekly workout but you know...

Also, never forget that properly inflicted stress is great for the body, you will be better afterwards.

*This is my 500th post...said if I ever hit that many I'd quit...


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2006)

Shirt Ripper said:
			
		

> Ice bath. Contradicts some of what is said above, but that's okay. Throw some "cold" water in the tub and maybe some ice and get in. Feels terrible while your doing it but great later on. This will stimulate an increase in blood flow if done correctly as well as induce the healing affects of "icing." Slowly increase the temperature of the water afterwards until you are taking the warm shower mentioned above.
> 
> Active recovery is an absolutely tremendous idea and kudos to Rutherford for throwing it out there. Yoga, generall mobility work, whatever, its all helpful. Jesse Marunde (a fellow strongman, 2nd at Worlds Strongest Man '05) has a program in this fashion he does in the mornings, of course is surpasses what most could handle in a weekly workout but you know...
> 
> ...


 

Don't you DARE quit, Shirtripper!!


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 12, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Paul you have some great ideas. The dietary comments are interesting...it seems that my goals are competing a bit at the moment.


 
Thanks!

Yes, definatily do what you need, as you would know that better then anyone. I just like to mention the issue about diet because I run into it so many times where people are trying to increase their max's at the gym, or increase their runs or endurance, etc., without addressing the issue of diet. 

Whether it is caloric increase or decrease, whatever the goals are it is really difficult to achieve fitness goals without making "diet" a part of the fitness plan. So, I just mention it so that people will keep it in mind....


----------

